# My next assassination assignment:



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Thought I'd share this photo of my next mark. The hit goes down tonight. 










Kind cool looking; it's a vermetid snail, to some considered harmless, but after reading around, I've decided he must go. I don't want his spider webs hanging around everywhere, nor to I want him raising a family in my tank...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Have you hired a mechanic?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Cover the end of it's tube with a dab of crazy glue or putty. After two weeks or so, remove the plug - it should be dead.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

You kidding? I didn't stay up late last night sharpening my daggers and cleaning the P90 for nothing! 

Actually I was planning to use some needle nosed pliers to crack and extract. There's a tiny one beside it that has to go as well. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Cover the end of it's tube with a dab of crazy glue or putty. After two weeks or so, remove the plug - it should be dead.


Can you use "dab of crazy glue" under water????????

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> Can you use "dab of crazy glue" under water????????


Yeah, you use the gel kind. You can get it from Dollarama, etc. Applies and dries under water.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

K i would not recommend u to use the p90 water will stop the proyectile before hitting the target, unless u use a 0.50







.

Did u get it out anyway


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

get it out quick.. those bastards are taking over my tank


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

they're bad? I didn't really mind them in mine. I guess if I get more sps corals I mgiht have a differnt tune. I figured that if my corals grow and encrust over it, it'll leave a neat tube when they die back or something... seeing it from a point of view that it's stuff like that that helps make coral reef rock so pourous.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

they arent that bad.. until your sand gets disturbed and suddenly you can see 100x webs all over your tank.....


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Kweli said:


> they arent that bad.. until your sand gets disturbed and suddenly you can see 100x webs all over your tank.....


That's why he had to go. Didn't want to see those ugly webs everywhere.


----------

